# Salem Assli - JKD/Savate Seminar Feb 10th & 11th - Downtown Toronto,ON,Canada



## Shawn (Jan 20, 2007)

Trinity Martial Arts is hosting Professor Salem Assli for a two day seminar on Savate/JKD/Kali & Silat.

Details can be found at http://www.trinityjunfan.com/seminars.html

Be well,

Shawn


----------



## Shawn (Feb 7, 2007)

The seminar date is almost here.  Pre-payment discount has been extended through Friday Feb 9th.  $100 for 2 days (10hrs) training in JKD/Savate/Kali/Silat under Prof/Sifu Salem Assli of the Inosanto Academy.  If you are interested in attending please contact me at shawn@trinityjunfan.com

Be well, train hard.


----------

